# Whole Roasted Chicken Recipe?



## J-Lackey (Aug 13, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good recipe for a whole chicken. I typically just bake it with salt pepper and butter. and looking to try something new. any suggestions?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lightly rub the chicken skin with olive oil. Season your chicken well with coarse sea salt, freshly ground black pepper and a bit of paprika. Take a whole lemon and cut into quarters. Stuff the lemon, some fresh thyme and rosemary and about 4 whole garlic cloves up the cavity of the bird. Cut 2 large peeled onions into thick even slices. Place the onion flat on your roasting tray and place chicken on top. Roast as always.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, my!  Whole roasted chicken is nectar of the gods.

My husband loves it when I slather the outside with olive oil, generously salt and pepper it (using freshly ground black pepper), then loosen the skin all over the breast and slip sprigs of fresh rosemary, butter cubes and garlic slices under it.  I usually add several rosemary sprigs and some peeled cloves of garlic to the cavity, too.  It's too delicious and the house smells divine as it's cooking.  Add some roasted potatoes and steamed fresh green beans and you have a meal that's excellent.


----------



## Claire (Aug 13, 2011)

Snips is my favorite recipe.  Depending on the size of the chicken, I sometimes don't bother to cut up the lemon (just pierce it a lot).  Snip, you and I,. cooking wise, might be twins separated at birth.  I might add, a really great accompanyment to this is couscous with a cucumber/yogrurt/mint salad, or on a hot summer day taboule.  The lemon/herb that is in the roast chicken is just lovely with either, and the roast chicken can be served hot or cold.  If you don't want leftovers, or want a different presentation when serving for guests, you can roast several (or one) cornish game hen with half a lemon in each.  On the other end, you can roast a small turkey , just add more lemons.  this is my go-to when I have to make dinner for guests, and it always gets raves!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 14, 2011)

Claire said:


> Snip, you and I,. cooking wise, might be twins separated at birth.



Must be  Take a guess what I serve mine with? Couscous flavoured with lemon and a fresh salad of cucumber and tomato with sour cream! Very close to yours. It's also good with some grilled or steamed asparagus, tender stemmed broccoli courgettes and a lemon vinegarette.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I'm a novice at flavoring roasted chickens.  I used to have 2 of these roaster chicken stands, but lost or tossed them.  I wish I hadn't. I had to order from England for what I used to see on store shelves. I like these because they are free standing chicken roaster stands.  Also, I like that stand for cornish game hens, and using them for BBQ'ing chickens.  

The only others I could find were ones that needed the drip pan attached.  These used to be everywhere, but not anymore.


----------



## peacefulkat (Aug 29, 2011)

My favourite way of cooking a whole chicken is to add sage leaves and  cinnamon, potatoes, carrots and onions (in last). I love the way these  flavours gel together in the end. Finally I make a stuffing, gravy and  nice fresh tomato and cucumber salad. A bit of Greek yogurt on the side  is the cherry on top for me.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2011)

I generally follow Snip's method as well. I will occasionally substitute oranges for lemons and also slide slices of orange under the skin along with some chunks of butter.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hoot said:


> I generally follow Snip's method as well. I will occasionally substitute oranges for lemons and also slide slices of orange under the skin along with some chunks of butter.



Lol! I do it with oranges too sometimes but then I also stud the orange with a few cloves and rub the skin with Brandy!


----------



## hamm4 (Aug 29, 2011)

I also use Snip's method adding garlic clove and powder. We love garlic . Sometimes I will sub an orange for the lemon.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 29, 2011)

mix 1 tablespoon kosher salt w/ 1 tablespoon Bells Seasoning and 1 tablespoon Old Bay Seasoning.  This is a great dry rub.  dry well and then lightly oil your bird, rub over skin and inside cavity with the dry rub. roast 375 till done  (165 internal temp)


----------



## kadesma (Aug 29, 2011)

Katie H said:


> Oh, my!  Whole roasted chicken is nectar of the gods.
> 
> My husband loves it when I slather the outside with olive oil, generously salt and pepper it (using freshly ground black pepper), then loosen the skin all over the breast and slip sprigs of fresh rosemary, butter cubes and garlic slices under it.  I usually add several rosemary sprigs and some peeled cloves of garlic to the cavity, too.  It's too delicious and the house smells divine as it's cooking.  Add some roasted potatoes and steamed fresh green beans and you have a meal that's excellent.


Katie, just saw your post recipe idea. YUM it looks so great. I have 2 whole chickens in the freezer and I now know how I want to fix them. Thanks for sharing.
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 29, 2011)

Favorite baked chicken is wrapped with bacon after being dusted with salt, and granulated garlic.  Fill the center with a flavorful brown-rice pilaf cooked in chicken broth (made from the giblets), mixed with diced onion, and garlic, rubbed Sage, Chopped celery, and black pepper.  The bacon should completely encase the chicken, which is place in a roasting pan, on a rack above a bed of mushrooms and carrot chunks, and an inch of water.  Place in the oven and bake at 375" F., until at meat thermometer placed in the thickest part of the breast reads 150' F.  Remove the bacon from the bird and increase the oven temperature to 425'.  Put the bird back into the oven for about ten minutes to crisp and brown the skin.  Again check the meat temperature.  When it reads 160' F. remove the bird and let it rest for ten minutes.  Remove the bird from the pan and carve.  Pour any meat drippings from the platter back into the roasting pan.  Remove the mushrooms and bring the meat juices to a boil.  Stir in a slurry of 3 tbs. cornstarch, mixed with 1/2 cup of water to make a gravy.  Hit the gravy with an immersion blender to mix in the cooked carrot, or leave in chunks if you prefer.  Add the mushrooms back into the gravy, or serve on the side.

2nd favorite baked chicken, follow above instructions, but without the bacon.  Cook over a bed of potatoes, onions, or sweet potatoes.  Or, make rice or noodles to put the gravy over.

Favorite Whole chicken recipe: Grill it over a divided bed of coals on a Webber Charcoal grill, with the lid on, and over a drip pan.  Use the broth from the drip pan to make gravy, or au jus.  Salt and pepper to taste.

I also enjoy a pineapple sweet and sour glaze on baked chicken; so very good with the flavors of brown sugar, garlic, ginger, soy sauce, and chicken broth, all ballanced with just enough vinegar to give it a bite.  Who can say no to that!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 30, 2011)

I argue with myself about if I prefer hot roast or cold roast whole chicken and to spit or not to spit.
Cold roast chicken, gently force your finger between the skin and breasts to make pockets. Mix ricotta cheese with the fresh herbs of your choice and salt and pepper then fill the pockets, stick some onion, garlic and apple chunks in the other end.
Roast for a little less than normal and let the fowl cool, dont put in the fridge.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 30, 2011)

Katie H said:


> Oh, my!  Whole roasted chicken is nectar of the gods.
> 
> My husband loves it when I slather the outside with olive oil, generously salt and pepper it (using freshly ground black pepper), then loosen the skin all over the breast and slip sprigs of fresh rosemary, butter cubes and garlic slices under it.  I usually add several rosemary sprigs and some peeled cloves of garlic to the cavity, too.  It's too delicious and the house smells divine as it's cooking.  Add some roasted potatoes and steamed fresh green beans and you have a meal that's excellent.



That's just what I do... it works and tastes great!


----------

